# It's Utah monsoon season



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

And flash floods are a problem. Three guys from Las Vegas barely escaped with their lives just a few days ago in Zions. I've written an article about Utah's flash floods called "Anatomy of a flash flood: know conditions before you go". Check it out and let me know if you like it. http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-...ions-before-you-go?cid=publish_facebook:19954

Also, I'd be interested in knowing if any of you have had any close calls with flash floods, and how you got out of the situation alive.


----------

